# 61-64 tripower on a 65



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I found a 61-64 tripower set up for sale. What would be the issues with putting this on my 65?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

you would have to change the heads to the '64 n earlier style to match the intake manifold. you can swap the tri-power components onto a '65 intake. ive done it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The bolt pattern on the '65 and up heads changed after '64, so the '61-'64 intake will not bolt up, thus the need for the earlier heads.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks folks, it sold before I got a chance to look at it anyway


----------

